# 2. Fortuna MTB Marathon 14/15 August 2010



## guenes (16. März 2010)

Hallo liebe Radsportbegeisterte,

wollte Euch auf diesem Weg auf eine schöne MTB Marathonveranstaltung hinweisen.
Im Herzen des südlichen Odenwaldes, auf dem Höhenplateau Bullau findet die 2. Auflage des Fortuna MTB Marathons statt.
14/15 August 2010

Tolle Strecke und ein ganzer (Höhen)Ort, der sich auf Euch freut.

Schaut doch einfach mal rein unter www.bullau-bike.de
Viele Grüße


----------

